# Long term frankenturbo users chime in



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an f23 kit for my 02 jetta I'm looking to see how they hold up and issues if any also solutions for heater hose interference 
Thanks Tom T


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

I have had the FrankenTurbo F4 (Mk1 original model) in my car since February of 2010. 

I have about 35,000 miles on it and no issues. I had the turbo off a months ago when I was changing out my cv joints. (SO much easier to get the turbo out with the CV's out of the way). There was no play in the shaft at all, the compressor still looked brand new with no noticeable wear, and the turbine looked as you would expect from all the exhaust. 

I have it tuned with Motoza tuning and it easily holds 20psi to redline. I was one of the originals to get an EGT probe as well and the temps were well within safe range from what I remember (Its been removed for sometime now) 

The only thing negative I could mention, there is a lot more oil in my intercooler system then there ever was with my K03s, but it does not seem to be an issue at all. 


Customer service is great. I could never say enough about Doug. To this day, I will email him with a concern and he will respond quicker then any other company I have ordered from. 

Just as a story of how great my experience was with Doug, when I was installing the turbo, I snapped a bolt for the exhaust manifold to turbo and could not back it out of the turbine side. Doug overnighted me a new turbine housing to get my car back on the road ASAP. 



If you have any specific questions, ask.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks i have been emailing back and forth with doug i feel like he goes above and beyond to help


----------



## sauron18 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm stock right now but i'm planning to go with the F23 and Motonza.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Doug really does go above and beyond to help his customers. i believe hes a 1 man operation and hes got FAR better customer service that any'all of the big companies i've delt with. he replies to you at 2-3 AM, Weekends, Holidays, doesnt matter. Doug is there for his costumers. 

I have the F4H, been in since last July 2011. just crossed 10K miles with it. no issues... yet, (knock on wood).


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Still very pleased... No issues....pull the trigger!:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Doug @ Frankenturbo is the man! :beer: I don't have one, but a buddy of mine is about to purchase an F4, I can't wait to see one of those turbo's in person. It almost feels like i'm gettin a new turbo


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> Doug @ Frankenturbo is the man! :beer: I don't have one, but a buddy of mine is about to purchase an F4, I can't wait to see one of those turbo's in person. It almost feels like i'm gettin a new turbo


 Your hommie is gonna be stoked:thumbup: 
I would also highly recommend the Unitronic stage 2+ 440cc file written for the FT(not the stage 2+on the Uni website). Unless he is going Maestro of course:thumbup:...


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Hes shipping my F23 set up monday! I cannot wait!!!! 

I might post a thread about it, but it there but it doesnt seem like he needs more kudos! (jp)


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Your hommie is gonna be stoked:thumbup:
> I would also highly recommend the Unitronic stage 2+ 440cc file written for the FT(not the stage 2+on the Uni website). Unless he is going Maestro of course:thumbup:...


 oh ok. I'll tell him about the Uni FT file. He currently has revo, I don't know what software he wants to go with. It for sure won't be that muppet tuner tho lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

my buddy has the Revo 2+. they claimed it would work for the FT F4h. he hates it. cant get it to idle smoothly, misfires, ect, ect. i believe he is going to get the Uni file.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> my buddy has the Revo 2+. they claimed it would work for the FT F4h. he hates it. cant get it to idle smoothly, misfires, ect, ect. i believe he is going to get the Uni file.


 Ran my F4 on the stock tune for 3 months before getting flashed uni 2+ at waterfest. now being almost a full year all I can say is top notch product. Only problems I have are the excessive pcv moisture, but that is a given for the ~23psi boost it's moving. And I have been getting a lot more backfires coming out of winter weather. Not sure what its related too but I have no investigated either. But holy heck this thing moves when its under 40F outside! Need W/M next.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

Sweet I'm ordering after I post this my bottom end is built with ie rods snow progressive w/m front mount and peliquins LSD I'm running giac k04 100 octane tune on a **** rp turbo


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

(Your hommie is gonna be stoked 
I would also highly recommend the Unitronic stage 2+ 440cc file written for the FT(not the stage 2+on the Uni website). Unless he is going Maestro of course...) QUOTE from above !!! 

What sort of RR figures BHP and torque are you seeing guys with this tune, with or without 
water/meth, please 

Regards Lenny 

Im running the FT4h with 386cc, 4 bar fpr, 3" MAF, JBS exhaust mani, forge 007 dv. 
I cannot seem to get above 250/258 BHP at 5,100 rpm, and at that stage IATs 
go toooooo high. Also running this with a charge cooler. Has been in the car now for nearly a full year. This is with a local tuner, with a personal written file for my cars spec


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> (Your hommie is gonna be stoked
> I would also highly recommend the Unitronic stage 2+ 440cc file written for the FT(not the stage 2+on the Uni website). Unless he is going Maestro of course...) QUOTE from above !!!
> 
> What sort of RR figures BHP and torque are you seeing guys with this tune, with or without
> ...


 Around 280hp/300tq with upgraded sidemount IC, Water/meth and timing advance. :thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn: 

I have the F4 on my car, so far I love it! 

I have noticed the excessive PCV though  

I'm interested on hearing your guys numbers with this turbo. 

I don't have meth, but meth is in the near future. 

I'm on Uni's F4 tune. What psi are you guys making? 

Edit: Forgot to add my Southbend stage II clutch is slipping :banghead:


----------



## peace2matteo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the f23 on my car for about 6 days right now. Running it on GIAC ko40-23 file with TT225 injectors. Car has 75k on the clock with the timing belt and water pump done. Holds 25 psi no problem im just concerned that the spikes are going to eventually bend a rod i know the turbo can put out much more i have the over boost valve set on the conservative side since i just installed the set up. As far as the quality of the turbo goes, im sure its just as good as most of the other stuff on the market, its way way better than a chinese ebay turbo. Im not a long term user but as far as my short term experience im very very happy. I didnt want to deal with daily driving a big turbo and this is a way better upgrade than a normal K04. Pull the trigger you wont be disappointed.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

The F23 fit the exact bill I was looking for. I didn't know it at first as I was just looking to replace my K03, but I'm very glad I went the F23 route for a bit more money. Seems to be a perfect fit for a FWD daily driver. 

As far as Frankenturbo as a company, it's be wonderful dealing with Doug. Nothing but praise here. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Im running the FT4h with 386cc, 4 bar fpr, 3" MAF, JBS exhaust mani, forge 007 dv.
> I cannot seem to get above 250/258 BHP at 5,100 rpm, and at that stage IATs
> go toooooo high. Also running this with a charge cooler. Has been in the car now for nearly a full year. This is with a local tuner, with a personal written file for my cars spec


 
no FMIC?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> no FMIC?


 NO FMIC, running converted tyrol sport SMIC with water jacket, frozen boost rad and 12" fan, 
and meziere pump. 

Regards Lenny 

ps running this setup on my 18t Bug


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> NO FMIC, running *converted tyrol sport SMIC with water jacket*, frozen boost rad and 12" fan,
> and meziere pump.
> 
> Regards Lenny
> ...


 Sounds interesting :thumbup: Can you share details / post pics?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

A few pics of my install


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^Nice set-up:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

forcefedjetta said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on an f23 kit for my 02 jetta I'm looking to see how they hold up and issues if any also solutions for heater hose interference
> Thanks Tom T


 There's an f23 install thread going on right now. I'd follow that for some more details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Lenny -- that intercooler is nasty! I've never seen that done before on a Mk4. Nice stuff.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Lenny -- that intercooler is nasty! I've never seen that done before on a Mk4. Nice stuff.


 Thanks Doug, its still only holds about 5 litres of fluid without a header tank, so I'm 
looking at having some sort of tank fitted to increase the capacity, and hence cooling. 
Seems better than air/air that I have been running for several years (tyrolsport smic) 
which is a super intercooler to start with. 

Regards Lenny


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally nearing my $ amount goal for a substantial upgrade. 

Should be there in a month or so, still deciding between a f23 and e2 eliminator gt30 


I believe both kits would produce the same amount of power, maybe more-so out of the elim. 

I guess it depends where I want the power, low or high. 


Yeah ive heard atp horror stories, but I think that was their original design,


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

stay away from eliminators. Terrible at best!!! You will regret it. I did. I am super happy with my F23!


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you have the original version or the e2? 

Saw some videos and reviews making 20psi by 4000. Not horrible, 320 hp easily made 

But yes, ive heard the horrible things but I thought they may have turned it around a bit with the e2 




I guess using the stock flange should probably stick with a stock-ish framed turbo.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

20VCanuck said:


> Did you have the original version or the e2?
> 
> Saw some videos and reviews making 20psi by 4000. Not horrible, 320 hp easily made
> 
> ...


 I had the original which was a nightmare to install. I needed to extend my shift linkage to get it to fit, grind part of the transmission for clearance .... Just a nightmare I would never want to experience! 

I had a friend with an e2. always plagued with exhaust leaks, blown gaskets, bolts backing out and terrible spool. He made 280whp with the 2871r kit.


----------



## MikeVXT (May 2, 2012)

Im downgrading from a GT30R setup and Im going with the F23 Kit. Since day 1 that I talked to Doug, he has been very helpful. 

I will be doing an install thread as well with my mods and maestro. 

In my opinion, going "Big Turbo" (GT30R) is no fun, unless you are always on the highway and driving 60mph +. 

From what I have read and seen, the F23 gives you power when you need it, and still gives you that OEM feel. 

His threads are always active and you find help everywhere, "spartiati" one of the forum members from here has been very helpful and knows quite a lot from this setup, He has helped me answer some questions regarding this setup. 

In my honest opinion, I think you should pull the trigger on the F23


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

spartiati said:


> stay away from eliminators. Terrible at best!!! You will regret it. I did. I am super happy with my F23!


 How much power are you making with the F23?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

asylum said:


> How much power are you making with the F23?


 
Boy, did you open a Pantera's Box with that one...opcorn:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

with the f23 you can have 25psi by 3300 rpms and hold it til redline why would you go eliminator


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Boy, did you open a Pantera's Box with that one...opcorn:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

asylum said:


> How much power are you making with the F23?


 Last dyno on a ported stock TT exhaust manifold was 335 whp and 340lb ft of torque corrected. Uncorrected was 350whp and 345lbft of torque. Ill post graphs when I get home. 

I now have a high flow manifold which Def made a difference. Trust me you don't need more power on a daily driver . I have traction control fighting for its life in 3rd gear if I just lay into it (when I forget to turn it off). 

At 14 psi a while back it put down a peppy 265whp which is perfect for daily driving.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

spartiati said:


> Last dyno on a ported stock TT exhaust manifold was 335 whp and 340lb ft of torque corrected. Uncorrected was 350whp and 345lbft of torque. Ill post graphs when I get home.
> 
> I now have a high flow manifold which Def made a difference. Trust me you don't need more power on a daily driver . I have traction control fighting for its life in 3rd gear if I just lay into it (when I forget to turn it off).
> 
> At 14 psi a while back it put down a peppy 265whp which is perfect for daily driving.


 I can't wait to get my f23 kit


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

spartiati said:


> Last dyno on a ported stock TT exhaust manifold was 335 whp and 340lb ft of torque corrected. Uncorrected was 350whp and 345lbft of torque. Ill post graphs when I get home.
> 
> I now have a high flow manifold which Def made a difference. Trust me you don't need more power on a daily driver . I have traction control fighting for its life in 3rd gear if I just lay into it (when I forget to turn it off).
> 
> At 14 psi a while back it put down a peppy 265whp which is perfect for daily driving.


 do you have a lsd and what tires? i really want to upgrade to the f23 but im hesitant to because with the stock turbo and decent performance tires im very traction limited. so im thinking i should wait on the turbo until i get a lsd and my new tires


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

babarber said:


> do you have a lsd and what tires? i really want to upgrade to the f23 but im hesitant to because with the stock turbo and decent performance tires im very traction limited. so im thinking i should wait on the turbo until i get a lsd and my new tires


 Yes I do have an LSD. For now I am running 225 45 17 on montes and they are Goodyear Eagle GSD3. Not the stickiest. I will be going to 245 40 17 on some lightweight kosei's when I wear through these Goodyears. 

These are the plots for Wheel torque and Wheel Horsepower as of the last dyno on my ported stock TT exhaust manifold. 24psi spike and taper to 22-21 psi by 7500 rpms 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

do you have any special sauce in that or is it just plain jain f23+supporting mods 


also........ is your car red?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

babarber said:


> do you have any special sauce in that or is it just plain jain f23+supporting mods
> 
> 
> also........ is your car red?


 Special Sauce? What kind of guy do you take me for? lol 

Car was running water meth yes, but also supporting mods to complement one another.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

spartiati said:


> Special Sauce? What kind of guy do you take me for? lol
> 
> Car was running water meth yes, but also supporting mods to complement one another.


 What are you running for a tune?


----------



## carcraz (Jan 25, 2011)

guys do u think unitronics stage 2++ 440cc for F4-L longitudinal passat B5 software is out? 
cause last i check uni 440cc file for FT was for transversal engine only..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Boy, did you open a Pantera's Box with that one...opcorn:


 


groggory said:


>


 _"Uh, please don't correct me. It sickens me." -- Mr. Furious_ 

Anybody here watched Mystery Men?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

forcefedjetta said:


> What are you running for a tune?


 Tuned by me using maestro


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damned impressive numbers, especially for such a small turbo! Kudos to Doug and the gang at Frankenturbo for creating such a little monster. Just curious, what type of EGT's are you seeing at that power?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

VWBugman00 said:


> Damned impressive numbers, especially for such a small turbo! Kudos to Doug and the gang at Frankenturbo for creating such a little monster. Just curious, what type of EGT's are you seeing at that power?


I was seeing 1650-1700 which was pretty caliente on the ported TT manifold.

With the High flow manifold I haven't seen anything above 1580*.

These are 6" post turbine temp measurements.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

spartiati said:


> Yes I do have an LSD. For now I am running 225 45 17 on montes and they are Goodyear Eagle GSD3. Not the stickiest. I will be going to 245 40 17 on some lightweight kosei's when I wear through these Goodyears.
> 
> These are the plots for Wheel torque and Wheel Horsepower as of the last dyno on my ported stock TT exhaust manifold. 24psi spike and taper to 22-21 psi by 7500 rpms



nice!!! Im looking for 300-350whp. I dont want to go too big of a turbo and I dont want to spend too much. Its my daily driver. I have my bike if I really want to go fast but I want a little more power for the 1.8t.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Some boilerplate verbiage: _Your results may vary_. And boy is that true. *MY* results "vary" from spartiati's. I can't match his car no matter what I try. And I'm the manufacturer. So bear that in mind...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Some boilerplate verbiage: _Your results may vary_. And boy is that true. *MY* results "vary" from spartiati's. I can't match his car no matter what I try. And I'm the manufacturer. So bear that in mind...


I think Jason's car is the best example what this turbo can do on your typical setup. He is making 280-290whp and 280-290 lb/ft of torque on only 17-18psi with water meth, 3" turboback and a eurojet street fmic. 

He can do 300 easily but we have to walk that fine line of rods bending ....


And just to note Doug's, Jason's and My car all have dyno'd on the same dyno sometimes on the same day. Funny thing the guys at FFE said I have the most pulls done on the dyno ever. I think im into the 35-50 pulls range. I have them all at home. I'll have to give it a count to see exactly how many I have done.


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm been considering a ft likely the f23 for a while now. Been watching all the threads and gotta say I'm really pleased with what this thing is doing. In every way seems to be better than a gt28 type set up


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

spartiati said:


> I think Jason's car is the best example what this turbo can do on your typical setup. He is making 280-290whp and 280-290 lb/ft of torque on only 17-18psi with water meth, 3" turboback and a eurojet street fmic.
> 
> He can do 300 easily but we have to walk that fine line of rods bending ....



Im not looking to go into the motor and do rods etc. If I decide to do that, I would rather go for 500+whp. But like I said before, I just want a little more power than a "chipped" 1.8t. I would rather put that extra money into a turbo kit for my bike to go even faster :laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

F23>Gt28....:wave:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

asylum said:


> Im not looking to go into the motor and do rods etc. If I decide to do that, I would rather go for 500+whp. But like I said before, I just want a little more power than a "chipped" 1.8t. I would rather put that extra money into a turbo kit for my bike to go even faster :laugh:


Sounds like the F4H might be up your alley. Its a little cheaper and you don't have to change the oil and coolant lines etc. Unitronic has a nice 440cc file for it. I really enjoy mine. I'm seeing around 280hp and 300tq with WMI and timing advance....makes for a super fun daily and track car...


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sounds like the F4H might be up your alley. Its a little cheaper and you don't have to change the oil and coolant lines etc. Unitronic has a nice 440cc file for it. I really enjoy mine. I'm seeing around 280hp and 300tq with WMI and timing advance....makes for a super fun daily and track car...


Agreed F4 is what you want. Bolts right in. Visually stock-ish looking ... Excellent daily driver and performs beautifully for a turbo of it's stature.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm thinking of using giac's delrio tune if any one rembers it is a gt28rs tune requires 550 injectors 3 in s4 Maf and upgraded fuel pump any thoughts from the pros ? I have rods so not worried about the bottom end also the tune is only a 200$ upgrade for me


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Ran the F23 on the Revo 550 file (for the 28rs) without much issue. Just tweaked it a bit in Unisettings and it worked fairly well. Never dyno'd it, so I can't say anything power wise. Drive-ability, I didn't really have complaints with it. But, obviously software tuned specifically for it would achieve better results...more so in part-throttle and boost control.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sounds like the F4H might be up your alley. Its a little cheaper and you don't have to change the oil and coolant lines etc. Unitronic has a nice 440cc file for it. I really enjoy mine. I'm seeing around 280hp and 300tq with WMI and timing advance....makes for a super fun daily and track car...


why the F4H over the F23? does the F23 require new rods? Id be happy with 280whp but I would prefer 300+whp. The initial extra cost of a few hundred dollars isnt what Im worried about. All Im saying is if I have to tear apart the engine to drop in rods etc., I would be more tempted to go with a bigger turbo and go for 500whp but right now I would rather not go through the expense....but I would still want to go for 300+whp


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

asylum said:


> why the F4H over the F23? does the F23 require new rods? Id be happy with 280whp but I would prefer 300+whp. The initial extra cost of a few hundred dollars isnt what Im worried about. All Im saying is if I have to tear apart the engine to drop in rods etc., I would be more tempted to go with a bigger turbo and go for 500whp but right now I would rather not go through the expense....but I would still want to go for 300+whp



You should at least have it in your mind if you go f23 that you plan on doing rods in the future. If you don't do rods you will need to keep the boost down to safe levels. Since you have no desire to do rods you should save the extra money and just get the F4. I think you will be really happy with the F4, the car will feel like a totally different animal. 20psi to redline no problem...


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

i wish i saw this earlier!

I've been on the f23 for just about a year now (coming up this spring), on the stock bottom end... as long as you keep the boost at a safe level, (and have a mastermind tuner (spartiati) :laugh your all set... to me its worth the extra power, and eventually when you get to the point when you want more power, you can do it! :thumb up:

plus doug is awesome, he's there for you more than some of yours friends would be when you have an issue :wave:


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

I'll have time to figure what tune I'm going to run since the car is no longer a dd I'll just run it on the giac k04-1 tune I have for now. I did just notice giac has a k04-23 tune most likely not aggressive enough for the f23 but requires all the hard ware I already have


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> i wish i saw this earlier!
> 
> I've been on the f23 for just about a year now (coming up this spring), on the stock bottom end... as long as you keep the boost at a safe level, (and have a mastermind tuner (spartiati) :laugh your all set... to me its worth the extra power, and eventually when you get to the point when you want more power, you can do it! :thumb up:
> 
> plus doug is awesome, he's there for you more than some of yours friends would be when you have an issue :wave:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

mk4boost said:


> i wish i saw this earlier!
> 
> I've been on the f23 for just about a year now (coming up this spring), on the stock bottom end... as long as you keep the boost at a safe level, (and have a mastermind tuner (spartiati) :laugh your all set... to me its worth the extra power, and eventually when you get to the point when you want more power, you can do it! :thumb up:
> 
> plus doug is awesome, he's there for you more than some of yours friends would be when you have an issue :wave:


Thanks buddy. I've learned from the mistakes and experiments I've tried with my car. Lol.

I do agree though. Doug's on point with his emailing and response. He will do anything in his power to remidy a mistake or make sure things work out.

As far as turbos go the f4 is a simpler bolt on with a little more low end torque. The f23 will have a little less torque in the lower rpms (1500-2500) but really shines from 3500-7000 as you can see from my dyno plot. Nice wide power band. It pins you and just keeps pulling.

Like mk4boost said you can go f23 and limit boost to 16-18 psi and have a fun car. Down the road throw rods in and crank the boost and you have a low 300whp daily driver with a nice balance of torque and power that is flexible.

My car with the f23 sees track duty regularly ... I Autocross locally frequently, drag race (not as serious) and road course the car when I have the time. Its a great all around Turbo.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> Unitronic has a nice 440cc file for it.


FWIW...the Unitronic Frankenturbo specific 2+ software is not a 440cc file, does not use 440cc injectors, nor does it require 440cc/min of fuel. It requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> FWIW...the Unitronic Frankenturbo specific 2+ software is not a 440cc file, does not use 440cc injectors, nor does it require 440cc/min of fuel. It requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar.


LOL... FWIW There is a FT file from Unitronic that does Require bosch "green giant" 440cc injectors. I know this because I run this file and was given it by David at Unitronic. You will not find specs for this file on Unitronics website.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

JohnnyDrama said:


> FWIW...the Unitronic Frankenturbo specific 2+ software is not a 440cc file, does not use 440cc injectors, nor does it require 440cc/min of fuel. It requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar.


The latest file calls for the green giants. Files would have you run the 415's @ 3.5bar to flow roughly 440cc. Double check the recommendations and fueling under load because my buddy was running pretty lean until he upped the fuel pressure.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

This is great thread, keep it going :thumbup:

I'm on the stock 3bar with 415cc injectors, I have noticed my car does run a tad bit lean. I think I'll up to a 3.5bar fpr and that should work. 

So far LOVE my F4. I want meth though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The confusion continues. The Unitronic Stage 2+ FrankenTurbo is a great match to USRT's 415cc injectors. These injectors had their, well, _genesis_ in VAG development. So they were made from the ground up to fit our fuel rails and spray properly into the 20V head. On the other hand, the Bosch Green Giants were later introduced for Volvo and Ford. Borrowing from the earlier prototypes, they flow the same but lack the 1.8T-friendly form-factor. They're a little too long, necessitating fuel rail spacers. But they function identically. So you have options.

I recommend the Genesis 415s. USRT is a supporter of this community and been a friend to FrankenTurbo. :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

MrAkalin said:


> This is great thread, keep it going :thumbup:
> 
> I'm on the stock 3bar with 415cc injectors, I have noticed my car does run a tad bit lean. I think I'll up to a 3.5bar fpr and that should work.
> 
> So far LOVE my F4. I want meth though.


You need Meth:snowcool::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Some boilerplate verbiage: _Your results may vary_. And boy is that true. *MY* results "vary" from spartiati's. I can't match his car no matter what I try. And I'm the manufacturer. So bear that in mind...


Leave your car with me for an hour and I can make it happen 

Just joking... Steve's car is a freak and I think mine is too! (offer still stands though)


----------



## carcraz (Jan 25, 2011)

bought 440cc green giants from kinetic motorsports and i asked them 2 times about fuel rail spacer kit whether i need it. the answer given was 'NO" need to purchase...now i am really confused!!


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

I will let you know tomorrow when I install my "Green Giants".


----------



## carcraz (Jan 25, 2011)

notice from the eurodyne website, that maestro tuning suite doesnt support passat B5, year 2000 model. it states from passat 2001/2003 onli.
any ideas on software for F4-L?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> LOL... FWIW There is a FT file from Unitronic that does Require bosch "green giant" 440cc injectors. I know this because I run this file and was given it by David at Unitronic. You will not find specs for this file on Unitronics website.


You're incorrect. Give Unitronic a ring tomorrow and report back with what is said. 



spartiati said:


> The latest file calls for the green giants. Files would have you run the 415's @ 3.5bar to flow roughly 440cc. Double check the recommendations and fueling under load because my buddy was running pretty lean until he upped the fuel pressure.


For transverse 1.8T's, it requires Genesis 415cc injectors @ 3 bar with an OEM TT225 MAF Housing. Again, I encourage you to give Unitronic a ring tomorrow and report back what is said. 

As Doug said, there are similarities between the Genesis 415cc injector and the Bosch "Green Giant" injector, however, the Genesis injectors are designed specifically for the 20v platform by USRT and thusly, why wouldn't you run them vs. something that requires adaptation to fit properly? But to reiterate, 415cc's @ 3 bar.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> You're incorrect. Give Unitronic a ring tomorrow and report back with what is said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look man I don't need to call Unitronic and ask...I know for a fact that my FT file was written for 440cc,3bar,3" maf housing(these were all the requirements by DOUG and UNITRONIC at the time!. They may have made some changes to the current file but my file is what it is and you trying to say its not is fuking nonsensical. One other thing...I bet you can call Unitronic and get multiple different answers(as I did numerous times in the beginning), when you talk to the guy who wrote the file you get the right answers. In the beginning they would tell me they dont have a FT file until I called 10 times and talked to the right person. Like I said they may have made some changes and thats fine(and I'll stand corrected for the future) but when people like myself have been running this file for quite sometime you try and say it doesn't exist, you're just WRONG. I bet you can call up Unitronic and say I have A FT, 440cc injectors, 3"maf housing and I need a 440cc FT file and they will have one to give you. They will not tell you we don't have a 440cc file for the FT so you need to go buy new injectors and run our new 415cc file. Take it for what its worth man...


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, my green giant file from uni runs pretty well for not being in existence.
:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys -- there is *NO* "Green Giant file" for FrankenTurbo. And there is *NO* "Genesis 415cc file" for FrankenTurbo. 

There is only a Stage 2+ file for FrankenTurbo. One file. Please choose to support your forum sponsor when purchasing your fuel injectors for that file. The Genesis 415s are best-suited for use in our motors.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Guys -- there is *NO* "Green Giant file" for FrankenTurbo. And there is *NO* "Genesis 415cc file" for FrankenTurbo.
> 
> There is only a Stage 2+ file for FrankenTurbo. One file. Please choose to support your forum sponsor when purchasing your fuel injectors for that file. The Genesis 415s are best-suited for use in our motors.


Right that is understood Doug. However all we are stating is that when we bought our kits and had our ECU's flashed the specs were 440cc green giants recommended by yourself and unitronic. I'm pretty sure I am running a FT beta file anyway.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

What a/f's are you guys getting at wot?


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


> Right that is understood Doug. However all we are stating is that when we bought our kits and had our ECU's flashed the specs were 440cc green giants recommended by yourself and unitronic. I'm pretty sure I am running a FT beta file anyway.


QFT :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

hatetolovemydub said:


> QFT :thumbup:


Plus when I had my ecu flashed if you didn't specify you want the 440cc stage 2+ file, you would end up with the standard stage 2+380cc file. Ask me how I know:banghead:
This is one of the main reasons I am always commenting telling people they want the "440cc" file.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


> Plus when I had my ecu flashed if you didn't specify you want the 440cc stage 2+ file, you would end up with the standard stage 2+380cc file. Ask me how I know:banghead:
> This is one of the main reasons I am always commenting telling people they want the "440cc" file.


Exactly right. The guy who flashed mine originally had that file and very recently went to the 440 spec file. The Genesis option is relatively new to us earlier adopters.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Exactly right. The guy who flashed mine originally had that file and very recently went to the 440 spec file. The Genesis option is relatively new to us earlier adopters.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Twopnt016v said:


> Plus when I had my ecu flashed if you didn't specify you want the 440cc stage 2+ file, you would end up with the standard stage 2+380cc file. Ask me how I know:banghead:
> This is one of the main reasons I am always commenting telling people they want the "440cc" file.


Unitronic has (2) Stage 2+ Transverse files. (1) Stage 2+ Frankenturbo specific (requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing) and (2) Stage 2+ K04-0xx (requires OEM TT225 386cc Injectors @ 3 bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing)

If you guys are running a Unitronic software file that require 440cc's ( 415cc @ 3.5bar), then you're running Unitronic's BT415 file. Simple as that. The Unitronic Frankenturbo specific Stage 2+ file requires Genesis 415cc injectors @ 3bar (not @3.5bar to achieve ~440cc/min). I'm not going to sit here at argue with you guys when I deal with this software almost every single day of the week.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Unitronic has (2) Stage 2+ Transverse files. (1) Stage 2+ Frankenturbo specific (requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing) and (2) Stage 2+ K04-0xx (requires OEM TT225 386cc Injectors @ 3 bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing)
> 
> If you guys are running a Unitronic software file that require 440cc's ( 415cc @ 3.5bar), then you're running Unitronic's BT415 file. Simple as that. The Unitronic Frankenturbo specific Stage 2+ file requires Genesis 415cc injectors @ 3bar (not @3.5bar to achieve ~440cc/min). I'm not going to sit here at argue with you guys when I deal with this software almost every single day of the week.


:facepalm:Your lost...plain and simple...neither of us paid for BT software. Quit trying to tell us what we are running. Give up now while your ahead and just admit you're coming into the game late and you have no idea what went on before you got here. Read what Doug and the rest of us posted and try to make sense of it. You may dabble in Unitronic but clearly you don't know squat about the history of the FT file.

Don't make me post emails where Doug and Unitronic both say the requirements back then were 440cc green giant injectors and the 3" maf housing (supplied by Doug). Once again those of us that can keep up understand now that the file has progressed to 1 FT file with 415cc injectors. eace:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:Your lost...plain and simple...neither of us paid for BT software. Quit trying to tell us what we are running. Give up now while your ahead and just admit you're coming into the game late and you have no idea what went on before you got here. Read what Doug and the rest of us posted and try to make sense of it. You may dabble in Unitronic but clearly you don't know squat about the history of the FT file.
> 
> Don't make me post emails where Doug and Unitronic both say the requirements back then were 440cc green giant injectors and the 3" maf housing (supplied by Doug). Once again those of us that can keep up understand now that the file has progressed to 1 FT file with 415cc injectors. eace:


Does this recent F4 software require the 415cc injectors with a stock fpr or a 3.5bar?

I have the 415cc injectors at stock fpr and I notice it runs lean.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

MrAkalin said:


> Does this recent F4 software require the 415cc injectors with a stock fpr or a 3.5bar?
> 
> I have the 415cc injectors at stock fpr and I notice it runs lean.


I have heard this reported from a few people running the 415cc's. Pretty sure 3bar is the spec. With the 440cc's I never run lean. As a matter of fact in the beginning i was running on the rich side until I made some adjustments with Unisettings. I have a few spare used 3.5bar fpr's at the shop if you wanna try one you can have it if you pay shipping.:thumbup:


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Unitronic has (2) Stage 2+ Transverse files. (1) Stage 2+ Frankenturbo specific (requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing) and (2) Stage 2+ K04-0xx (requires OEM TT225 386cc Injectors @ 3 bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing)
> 
> If you guys are running a Unitronic software file that require 440cc's ( 415cc @ 3.5bar), then you're running Unitronic's BT415 file. Simple as that. The Unitronic Frankenturbo specific Stage 2+ file requires Genesis 415cc injectors @ 3bar (not @3.5bar to achieve ~440cc/min). I'm not going to sit here at argue with you guys when I deal with this software almost every single day of the week.


I'm so confused by what I have been reading so the
F4's are running 415-440's? then what's The norm for f23?
I have all the tt stuff injectors and Maf on a poopy rp k04 knock off my f23 is on its way


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

forcefedjetta said:


> I'm so confused by what I have been reading so the
> F4's are running 415-440's? then what's The norm for f23?
> I have all the tt stuff injectors and Maf on a poopy rp k04 knock off my f23 is on its way


For the f23 you need a minimum of 550cc. I was one the 630's and hitting about 80% duty cycle towards red line. I opted for 550's and will run them @ 4 bar. Waiting on my bosch fuel pump and ill be back in business.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

forcefedjetta said:


> I'm so confused by what I have been reading so the
> F4's are running 415-440's? then what's The norm for f23?
> I have all the tt stuff injectors and Maf on a poopy rp k04 knock off my f23 is on its way



The F23 is bit of a different beast, the FT website specifies 550cc for F23.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Unitronic has (2) Stage 2+ Transverse files. (1) Stage 2+ Frankenturbo specific (requires Genesis 415cc Injectors @ 3bar w/ OEM TT225 MAF Housing)
> 
> If you guys are running a Unitronic software file that require 440cc's ( 415cc @ 3.5bar), then you're running Unitronic's BT415 file. Simple as that.


:screwy: mhmm, cool story. 




Twopnt016v said:


> :facepalm:Your lost...plain and simple...neither of us paid for BT software. Quit trying to tell us what we are running. Give up now while your ahead and just admit you're coming into the game late and you have no idea what went on before you got here. Read what Doug and the rest of us posted and try to make sense of it. You may dabble in Unitronic but clearly you don't know squat about the history of the FT file.
> 
> Don't make me post emails where Doug and Unitronic both say the requirements back then were 440cc green giant injectors and the 3" maf housing (supplied by Doug). Once again those of us that can keep up understand now that the file has progressed to 1 FT file with 415cc injectors. eace:


and yes. I built my car to doug and unitronics standards for this specific file. Last summer when Unitronic first Beta'd this software they gave two options. TT injectors at 4bar, or green giants at 3bar. simple as that. I am sorry i do not have any hard written proof, but I took there word for it. Not sure where your pulling this other information from?



And if I must quote Slappy himself


[email protected] said:


> I spoke with David at Unitronic and he clarified things:
> 
> The FrankenTurbo "Green Giants" file is a Stage 2+ file. It is not a big turbo file. Pricing for it is identical to any other Stage 2+, and you can check their website for details. It qualifies for their standard upgrade discounts with final costs determined by your local dealer.
> 
> ...



Hey what injectors are here? :laugh:
NAMotorsports


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol Max.... NAM are the ones who flashed me to my 440 file... Good dudes, and luckily they are in my backyard, so to speak.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

maniakmax1788 said:


> :screwy: mhmm, cool story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for my car to get done being torn apart. I went with the F23 for my 225TT. Im having IE rods dropped in. I plan on eventually going e85. Not sure what injectors I should go with. Maybe some 1000cc that will play nice with my spray pattern? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I'm in an APR93 tune right now. I'm putting in an AEM TruBoost and limiting it to 15psi so I don't run into any lean issues. Should be ok till I figure out the tune right?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm waiting for my car to get done being torn apart. I went with the F23 for my 225TT. Im having IE rods dropped in. I plan on eventually going e85. Not sure what injectors I should go with. Maybe some 1000cc that will play nice with my spray pattern? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I'm in an APR93 tune right now. I'm putting in an AEM TruBoost and limiting it to 15psi so I don't run into any lean issues. Should be ok till I figure out the tune right?


as long as they are ev14 injectors I would get atleast 725-880cc. That'll give you enough headroom to run e85 ... if not drop in a 4 bar and you're still good.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

spartiati said:


> as long as they are ev14 injectors I would get atleast 725-880cc. That'll give you enough headroom to run e85 ... if not drop in a 4 bar and you're still good.


So would I be able to install the injectors and pump, but still run my apr tune without any tweaking (until I buy my file)?


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

i didn't notice this on the website until now:

"PLEASE NOTE: *About the Green Giant Injectors: The Green Giants (NOT the Green tops) are more commonly known as 440cc injectors because they flow 440cc with a 3.5 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator. However, we retain the stock 3 bar FPR with our kits & as a result, these injectors flow 415cc. The Unitronic software has been written for the 415cc flow rate. This causes confusion since these injectors are referred to as both 415 and 440 for flow, depending on who is selling them. Still confused? Call us for answers!"


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

maniakmax1788 said:


> i didn't notice this on the website until now:
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: *About the Green Giant Injectors: The Green Giants (NOT the Green tops) are more commonly known as 440cc injectors because they flow 440cc with a 3.5 Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator. However, we retain the stock 3 bar FPR with our kits & as a result, these injectors flow 415cc. The Unitronic software has been written for the 415cc flow rate. This causes confusion since these injectors are referred to as both 415 and 440 for flow, depending on who is selling them. Still confused? Call us for answers!"


Could of used that info 3 pages ago hahaha


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

Got my f23 running last night how's every one else doing with there f23's here's some pics just know I have a Eurosport fmic that uses stock pipe routing also made a heat shield while I was in there


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> Could of used that info 3 pages ago hahaha


Re-read the thread. Doug and I both summarized the same thing differently.


----------



## bcris003 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys I have a F4 question, sorry to hijack the thread but you guys seem to know more about Frankenturbo then anyone else I can find. I bought my first MKIV back in spetember and it has the F4 kit on it with mani and tip. I've had some problems when I am under high boost pressure with the boost cutting out and loss of power. While troubleshooting I cleaned up the DV (007) and that seemed to help for a while but a month or two later it got bad again. I cleaned it up again and it ran smoother. I am going to buy the spring kit of ECS because the DV has the yellow spring in it. Do I need a stiffer spring or is it something else entirely? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

A DV should be maintenanced every frequently...usually every oil change or something along those lines, so once every ~2 months isn't really super out of the ordinary.


----------



## bcris003 (Aug 29, 2011)

JohnnyDrama said:


> A DV should be maintenanced every frequently...usually every oil change or something along those lines, so once every ~2 months isn't really super out of the ordinary.


 Thanks I wasn't aware of that, this helps a lot. Do you have any opinion on the spring? Should I have a stiffer one than the yellow?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

JohnnyDrama said:


> A DV should be maintenanced every frequently...usually every oil change or something along those lines, so once every ~2 months isn't really super out of the ordinary.


 what? I touch my Greddy BOV maybe once a year and it's fine. I never opened up any of my DV's they area pretty low maintenance. If anything cleaning and lubrication should be done at most twice a year. you should not have to mess with with every month or 2


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> what? I touch my Greddy BOV maybe once a year and it's fine. I never opened up any of my DV's they area pretty low maintenance. If anything cleaning and lubrication should be done at most twice a year. you should not have to mess with with every month or 2


 Agreed!


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

Im about to pull the trigger on this kit for my AWP 1.8t GTI. Noticing some people concerned about overboost. SO far my set up will consist of Uni 2+ file 440cc Injectors, 2.5"to 3" exhaust, intake, Eurojet STreet FMIC, forge 007DV and eventually the Frankenturbo kit. Do you guys recommend some kind of boost controller to regulate overboost? Or is the N75 sufficient for controlling that. Also in terms of PCV moisture do you just notice it on the hoses or in the hoses, and what do you do when you notice this? 

Thanks


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

steinosaur said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on this kit for my AWP 1.8t GTI. Noticing some people concerned about overboost. SO far my set up will consist of Uni 2+ file 440cc Injectors, 2.5"to 3" exhaust, intake, Eurojet STreet FMIC, forge 007DV and eventually the Frankenturbo kit. Do you guys recommend some kind of boost controller to regulate overboost? Or is the N75 sufficient for controlling that. Also in terms of PCV moisture do you just notice it on the hoses or in the hoses, and what do you do when you notice this?
> 
> Thanks


Do a boost valve in parallel with the n75


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

groggory said:


> Do a boost valve in parallel with the n75


any recommendations on brand?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

steinosaur said:


> any recommendations on brand?


Boost valve brand


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I found myself directing so many people to BoostValve's excellent "Overboost solution kit" that I just contacted them so I could sell them myself. Here's a good drawing they have, showing how to plumb it:


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for getting back to me. And thanks doug for the emails and that diagram. Can't wait to order my set up. Should be about three weeks!


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

You will be pleased! Ive been on my F23 for a couple weeks and love it! Dying to put my rods in!


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

rodgertherabit said:


> You will be pleased! Ive been on my F23 for a couple weeks and love it! Dying to put my rods in!


This now brings me to another question. How many of you guys replaced your Rods and is it something that I should do with the above mentioned set up?


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

steinosaur said:


> This now brings me to another question. How many of you guys replaced your Rods and is it something that I should do with the above mentioned set up?



Hi there,

Well since my engine compression is way too low (50psi on one cylinder) and a rebuild would be required I have decided to do this instead.

Short Blocks Include:
-New Engine Block
-JE Forged Pistons-8.5 or 9.0:1
-JE Pins and Premium Ring set, End Gap set
-Eurospec Sport H-Beam Rods with ARP hardware
-New Forged Eurospec Crankshaft
-Main Bearings- German High-Performance
-Rod Bearings- German High-Performance
-Eurospec Crank Girdle
-Eurospec Head studs
-Increased deck cooling
-ARP Main Bearing Studs
All listed above, plus a new cylinder head

This will be mated to my existing Frankenturbo F23 with Unitronics stage 2+ tune and 42 Draft Design 3" turbo back exhaust:laugh:.

Ok I may have gotten carried a way a bit.

Unexpected inheritances are a great thing.

Randy.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

No need to drop the compression ratio. Go with 9.0:1 at the lowest.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dang crazybo, that's a pretty nice build list you have there.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

groggory said:


> Dang crazybo, that's a pretty nice build list you have there.



Hi there,

Thanks!

I forgot one more thing.

I want a new clutch too since its all apart.

I want one better than stock but with a stockish feel to it.

Any suggestions?

Randy.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

spartiati said:


> No need to drop the compression ratio. Go with 9.0:1 at the lowest.



Hi Spartiati,

9.0:1 it is.

I know you know your stuff & have been able to make the F23 purr in your car.
:laugh:

Randy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

crazybohunk said:


> I forgot one more thing.
> 
> I want a new clutch too since its all apart.
> 
> ...


FX400. I'd never have thought a "puck" type clutch would pass muster for a stock feel, but the FFE guys sold me on it. And they were right. It feels nothing like a high-performance, aftermarket clutch. Good stuff.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I second the fx400. It feels exactly like stock in Doug's car. When I first test drove it my initial reaction was,"Doug you need to upgrade this clutch asap". When he told me it was and that its good for over 400lbft of torque my jaw dropped. When I am in need for a new clutch that is the one I am getting for sure!


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

So are rods a necessary step or is it safe to run on internals with a boost controller valve? I just had a compression test done and i was 200 across all cylinders!


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

steinosaur said:


> So are rods a necessary step or is it safe to run on internals with a boost controller valve? I just had a compression test done and i was 200 across all cylinders!


I am running a stock bottom end on a Uni2+ tune. no MBC and it works for me...


----------



## steinosaur (Oct 15, 2009)

20vturbslo said:


> I am running a stock bottom end on a Uni2+ tune. no MBC and it works for me...


thats what i need to know. Thank you sir


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

steinosaur said:


> thats what i need to know. Thank you sir


Now I do run very high intake temps and have a lot of pulled timing, especially with these 100 degree days that we have been having. So power is down. Not saying its wise, but it is what I am running and it is working for me :beer:


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

crazybohunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well since my engine compression is way too low (50psi on one cylinder) and a rebuild would be required I have decided to do this instead.
> 
> ...


Just do some research on eurospec stuff especially the rods I don't mean to be a dick I just don't want to see some one wast there money


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

forcefedjetta said:


> Just do some research on eurospec stuff especially the rods I don't mean to be a dick I just don't want to see some one wast there money


Hi there,

I am not stuck on doing it this way.

Suggestions are welcome. I don't consider them Dickish:laugh:

I could just get a new engine and stuff everything in piece meal but I thought it would be easier to have a built engine as a kit.

I could chuck the rods and put something else in.

There aren't any shops around here that have the experience to build an engine up from scratch.

I am open to suggestions and a heads up on potential problems.

Nothing has been ordered yet 

This site is my research go to location.

Randy.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Go with integrated engineering rods:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Go with integrated engineering rods:thumbup::thumbup:


Hi there,

I went to their site and in addition to rods it looks like they have complete race engines too!

Well of course I sent them a price request for a complete long block including their rods.

They are closer to me as well for shipping.

I will keep everyone posted as to which way this goes.

Decisions decisions.

Randy.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*F4T Kit for MK1 TT Q*

Just got my F4T kit :laugh:
All the parts LOOK GREAT!! :thumbup:
Thanks Doug for the one on one support :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

crazybohunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I went to their site and in addition to rods it looks like they have complete race engines too!
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: Nice!!


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Nice!!



Hi There,

Here is the update.

Eurospec does not pick up their phones with a real person and it took over a week to get a call back to my mechanic.

So :thumbdown: to Eurospec.

On the other hand Ben at Integrated Engineering picked up the phone 1st try and was very knowledgeable.

He also talked to my mechanic about the project and is preparing my build quote:thumbup:

So it looks like its going to be one of their engine kits.



Randy.


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the stage 2+ Unitronic FT file and my car runs like Shiit! 
I have this mods:
3" Catless DP 
Front Mount Intercooler 
Cold air intake
Audi 225TT MAF housing 
Forge Splitter Valve 
F21 FrankenTurbo 
440cc Green Giants Injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are all good mods for a Uni Stg2+ build. What's wrong with the performance specifically? Can you data log it?


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

it gets into limp mode when I drive it for half hour it wont pass over 5psi also when I accelerate the engine shakes horrible this start to happened after the tune was done I scanned for codes and no trouble codes at al....all 4 coilpacks are good I tested them in another car new sparkplugs,new Injectors :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I have to think you'd see trouble codes associated with any instance of limp mode. You're sure of that? Do you have a diagnostic cable such as a VAGCOM?


----------

